# Craftsman 2014.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Craftsman 2014 line-up.

http://todaysmower.com/2014/new-2014-craftsman-riding-mowers-tractors/


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

wjjones said:


> Craftsman 2014 line-up.
> 
> http://todaysmower.com/2014/new-2014-craftsman-riding-mowers-tractors/


It almost looks like a Husqvarna with red paint......hmmmmmmmmm! :truth:


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> It almost looks like a Husqvarna with red paint......hmmmmmmmmm! :truth:





Yep. I like the GT model but the rest dont look to great to me. Husqvarna still builds them for sears.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

No....AYP builds them for Sears and Husqvarna. One Ariens model sports a similar hood and floor/seat pan and steering tower.....I'm guessing those are made at AYP too.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## steeleshark2 (Jan 9, 2014)

If you look around online, you may find a 2013 model at half price. The 2014 motor is still the same actual horsepower, different color, different ignition with complete start. The motor show a couple less horsepower because of the new rules rating on small engines. It is a Briggs instead of a Kohler. Much better deal with the 2013s if you can find one right now.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Argee said:


> No....AYP builds them for Sears and Husqvarna. One Ariens model sports a similar hood and floor/seat pan and steering tower.....I'm guessing those are made at AYP too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tractor Forum mobile app




Yep my mistake AYP.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Argee said:


> No....AYP builds them for Sears and Husqvarna. One Ariens model sports a similar hood and floor/seat pan and steering tower.....I'm guessing those are made at AYP too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tractor Forum mobile app


I read this????? edro:

_*Manufactures: No Change For Tractors: The Rider, Lawn Tractors and 3 zero turns will be made by MTD. The Yard Tractors, Garden Tractors and 3 new zero-turns will be made by HOP (Husqvarna Outdoor Products)*_


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Argee said:


> No....AYP builds them for Sears and Husqvarna. One Ariens model sports a similar hood and floor/seat pan and steering tower.....I'm guessing those are made at AYP too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tractor Forum mobile app



AYP is a wholly owned subsidiary of Husqvarna AB. They build lawn and garden equipment for Sears, Ariens, some Murray, Poulan Pro (also owned by Husqvarna AB) and others. For Ariens, they build the lawn tractors, garden tractor, tillers, and their bottom of the line push mowers. Ariens builds the rest of their own equipment.


----------

